#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Bali Hai Pier music festival 12-5-2007

## dirtydog

*BACARDI B-LIVE 2007, PATTAYA MUSIC SPECTACULAR TAKES SHAPE* 
The BACARDI B-LIVE 2007 Festival is a showpiece of the innovative style of the most contemporary Thai DJs whose intention is to make Pattaya an international music city, recognized worldwide, which will also promote tourism in Pattaya. 

The venue is at Bali Hai Pier on 12th May 2007, when many of the leading DJs of Thailand will come together at Bacardi B-Live 2007. B-LIVE has already gained a noteworthy reputation as a great music festival in other countries. 

In order to lay the groundwork for this music spectacular, a steering committee composed of Pattaya City Hall representatives, Bacardi (Thailand) and the organizers, As-Thai Please, met on 11th May 2007. Mr. Ronnakit Akasing, Deputy Mayor of Pattaya City, chaired the meeting. 

The leading DJs of Thailand will come together at B-Live 2007 to offer 6 new music styles. There will also be 3 famous singers to accompany the music played by the DJs. Dome Pakorn Lum, in particular, the leading guest singer and the NoLoGo band are expected to wow the audience on stage at Bali Hai Pier on Saturday, 12th May 2007, from 7 pm onwards. 

As-Thai Please, the festival organizers, emphasize that the music festival could not take place without the support of Pattaya City Hall, who provide the necessary place of entertainment, safety measures, alcohol provision and traffic control. The organizers are extremely grateful for City Halls kind assistance. 

The DJs at the Festival will be: Nipit (Break Dance), Dan Danai Jira (Techno), Suharit (Synth Pop and Punk), Space Monkey (Techno Trance), Funkygangster (Disco Funky & Jazz House), Oatawa & Kalor one (Tribal House) Pranakorn (DJ Sunzone, Electronic), and Dragon (Drumn Bass). 

Pattaya Daily News

----------

